# Alternative für Motor Schütz



## waldy (28 April 2010)

hi,
ich suche eine alternative für Steuerung mit Motor Schütz ca. 36 KW .

An Presse schalten ständig zwei Motor Schützen, die steuern Motor 
ca. 20 KW nach  oben und nach  runter .

Wäre es Möglich mit FU oder Halbleiterrelais betreiben ?

gruß 

​


----------



## Paule (28 April 2010)

waldy schrieb:


> hi,​
> 
> ich suche eine alternative für Steuerung mit Motor Schütz ca. 36 KW .​
> An Presse schalten ständig zwei Motor Schützen, die steuern Motor
> ...



Natürlich ist das mit einem FU möglich.
Die ganze Mechanik dankt es Dir wenn der Antrieb langsam starten kann.
Das Abschalten muss natürlich schnell gehen, aber "Sicheren Halt" und "Schnell Stopp" haben heute fast alle FU's​


----------



## waldy (28 April 2010)

Hi,
Paule das ist Presse Maschine / Schmiede.
Mechanische Schutzte schalten ganz Kurzere Zeit , hin und her, ganz schnell .

Und welche Halbleiter Schütz mit 36 KW würde faür dauer betrieb Gut passen, wenn Temperatur in Betrieb ist ca. 45 Grad Warm.

gruß


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 April 2010)

Ist eigentlich besser, wenn man diesen Thread an die 
Feuerwehr in Arnsberg weiterleitet, damit Person und
Sachschäden durch schnelles Eingreifen gering gehalten
werden können .


----------



## waldy (28 April 2010)

Hi,
Helmut es wäre besser , wenn du würdest doch lieber Nutzliche Beträge hier posten, sonst lieber lass dach einfach .
gruß waldy


----------



## vierlagig (28 April 2010)

waldy schrieb:


> Hi,
> Helmut es wäre besser , wenn du würdest doch lieber Nutzliche Beträge hier posten, sonst lieber lass dach einfach .
> gruß waldy



für mein Verständnis war das sehr nützlich!


----------



## waldy (28 April 2010)

Hi 4L,
Personlich für dich - du schreibst eigentlcih in letzte Zeit auch keine Vernüftige Antworten.

So wie - du muss lernen , oder das finde ich nciht Gut - kann jede sagen, ohne großere Kenntnisse zu haben.

Schreib doch lieber hier her was vernüftiges doch rein.

Ich hoffe, das deine "Empfindliche " Person überlebt doch nach meine Meinung. Nach deinem versprochenem " Unsichtbarem Buch" halte ich für mich von dir überhaupts nichts mehr als Respekt.

waldy


----------



## vierlagig (28 April 2010)

waldy schrieb:


> halte ich für mich von dir überhaupts nichts mehr als Respekt.



und selbst auf den könnte ich noch gut und gerne verzichten.

was sinnvolles? wenn du dir keinen umrichter leisten kannst, nimm nen sanftanlauf mit rechts/links umschaltung z.b. von moeller oder danfoss


----------



## waldy (28 April 2010)

> nimm nen sanftanlauf mit rechts/links umschaltung


 - 4L, wenn du hast es ganz oben gelesen, das ist Schmide Maschine.
Und da gibt keine Sanftlauf Anlauf. Das ist Problem. 

El-Motor muss sofort mit volle Pauer recht anlaufen und nach 1 Sek links mit ganzvole Pauer umschalten / anlaufen. 
Und so jede mal , 1 Sek Links, 1 Sek recht schalten Motor ( Presse / Schmide Maschine läuft sehr schnell ).

Schafft in so kurzere Zeit FU rechtzeitig umschalten links / rechts?

Oder besser Elektronische halbleiter Motorschütz einbauen lassen?

gruß waldy


----------



## vierlagig (28 April 2010)

waldy schrieb:


> - 4L, wenn du hast es ganz oben gelesen, das ist Schmide Maschine.
> Und da gibt keine Sanftlauf Anlauf. Das ist Problem.
> 
> El-Motor muss sofort mit volle Pauer recht anlaufen und nach 1 Sek links mit ganzvole Pauer umschalten / anlaufen.
> ...



siehste, das ist dein Problem. du hast keine Ahnung!

die Anlauframpe des Sanftanlaufs kann auf 0 gestellt werden, so dient er quasi als Halbleiterrelais hat aber den Vorteil, dass er bei der Baugröße meist noch Überwacht ist (anders als Halbleiterrelais, so wie du sie meinst) und du für rechts/links nur ein Gerät brauchst.


----------



## waldy (28 April 2010)

> siehste, das ist dein Problem. du hast keine Ahnung!


 -  Natülich habe ich KEINE Ahnung Wathson.

Sonst würde ich mir nicht überlegen, das bei FU starten, manchmal braucht Zeit , für selbsttest - und ob das klappt in Zeit 1 Sek umschaltung rechts / links.

Ahnungslose waldy / extra für 4L


----------



## Sockenralf (28 April 2010)

Hallo,

der f/U macht den Selbsttest aber nur, wenn er an Spannung gelegt wird.

Für den genannten Anwendungsfall häben eigentlich alle f/U aber noch besser-geeignete Steuerungsmöglichkeiten ;-)

PS: wie sieht es eigentlich mit dem Sicherheits-Konzept aus?
Hat da mal jemand darüber nachgedacht?

MfG


----------



## Proxy (28 April 2010)

Das Halbleiterrelais könntest du benutzen für deine Aufgabe. Müsse von der Größe ausreichen. 
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/llisapi.dll?func=cslib.csinfo&lang=de&siteid=cseus&aktprim=0&extranet=standard&viewreg=WW&objid=35222399&treeLang=de


----------



## PN/DP (28 April 2010)

waldy schrieb:


> das ist Presse Maschine / Schmiede.
> Mechanische Schutzte schalten ganz Kurzere Zeit , hin und her, ganz schnell .
> 
> Und welche Halbleiter Schütz mit 36 KW würde faür dauer betrieb Gut passen, wenn Temperatur in Betrieb ist ca. 45 Grad Warm.


Mich würde mal interessieren, welcher Maschinenbauer sowas tatsächlich mit 36kW-Motoren macht, die fast im Sekundentakt die Drehrichtung ändern sollen. 
Irgendwie kann ich dieses Konzept nicht wirklich glauben ...

Gruß
Harald


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (28 April 2010)

Hallo Waldy,

ich kann mich DP/PN nur anschließen.. ich hab zwar schon die ein oder andere Presse gesehen, aber noch keine, die von einem 36kW Motor im Revesierbetrieb in sekündlicher Umschaltung betrieben wird. Da machen doch normalerweise nicht nur die Schütze schlapp, sondern direkt der Motor (es hängt doch bestimmt eine gewisse Masse am Motor).

Ist das ganze ne verarsche oder willst du eine eigene Presse bauen?? Vergess die CE Kennzeichnung nicht.. 


gruß
MeisterLampe81

edit: *Hast du einen Job bekommen??
*


----------



## IBFS (29 April 2010)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren, welcher Maschinenbauer sowas tatsächlich mit 36kW-Motoren macht, die fast im Sekundentakt die Drehrichtung ändern sollen.
> Irgendwie kann ich dieses Konzept nicht wirklich glauben ...


 
Zum Bsp dreht sich eine Exzenterpresse immer nur in eine Richtung
und nur im Notfall bzw. nach einem ganzen Hub bleibt sie stehen
zum Teile Be- und Endladen.

ICH FINDE DIE AUFGABENSTELLUNG AUS KONSTRUKTIVER SICHT UNGLAUBWÜRDIG!


----------



## PN/DP (29 April 2010)

IBFS schrieb:


> ICH FINDE DIE AUFGABENSTELLUNG AUS KONSTRUKTIVER SICHT UNGLAUBWÜRDIG!


Genau das sollte meine Frage aussagen. Ich wollte es nur nicht so definitiv formulieren. 

Ich kenne verschiedene Pressen und Schmieden und habe auch schon 100t-Schiffbaupressen 
programmiert, doch die waren immer mit Exzenter oder hydraulisch realisiert.
Mit den hydraulischen Schiffbaupressen kam ich (je nach Hubhöhe) auf bis zu 30 Hübe/Minute.

Ich habe noch keinen 36kW-Motor gesehen, der (auch völlig ohne Last) innerhalb einer Sekunde
von Nenndrehzahl Rechtslauf auf Nenndrehzahl Linkslauf wechseln konnte.

Also @waldy:
Willst Du uns nicht mal über den realen Hintergrund Deiner Frage aufklären?

Gruß
Harald


----------



## Larry Laffer (29 April 2010)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Ich habe noch keinen 36kW-Motor gesehen, der (auch völlig ohne Last) innerhalb einer Sekunde
> von Nenndrehzahl Rechtslauf auf Nenndrehzahl Linkslauf wechseln konnte.


 *ACK* 
ich kann mir aber auch keinen viel kleineren Motor vorstellen, der das längere Zeit schadlos übersteht. Darüber hinaus gibt es dann ja auch meißt noch ein Getriebe, das so etwas auch nicht mag ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 April 2010)

jetzt last ihn doch einfach mal machen, er wird schon sehen
was dabei rauskommt. Wenn er Halbleiter nimmt, wird der
Knall ja vlt. nicht ganz so laut


----------



## waldy (29 April 2010)

> Ich habe noch keinen 36kW-Motor gesehen


 - ich habe es doch geschrieben , Motorschütz 36 KW , und Motor ca. 20 KW .
gruß waldy


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 April 2010)

waldy schrieb:


> - ich habe es doch geschrieben , Motorschütz 36 KW , und Motor ca. 20 KW .
> gruß waldy


 
das macht es aber auch nicht besser, einen 20KW Motor in sekunden Takt
zu reversieren, nimmt der auch ohne Getriebe oder Mechanik übel.


----------



## Larry Laffer (29 April 2010)

@Waldy:
ich möchte das nun auch gerne wissen :
Ist die von dir beschriebene Motor- und Mechanik-Vernichtungsmaschine eine schon existente Einheit oder hast du vor, so etwas zu bauen ?

Gruß
LL


----------



## PN/DP (29 April 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> jetzt last ihn doch einfach mal machen, er wird schon sehen
> was dabei rauskommt. Wenn er Halbleiter nimmt, wird der
> Knall ja vlt. nicht ganz so laut





PN/DP schrieb:


> Josh Billings (eigtl. Henry Wheeler Shaw), amerikanischer Humorist ( 1818 - 1885 )
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...



Gruß
Harald


----------



## waldy (30 April 2010)

> Ist die von dir beschriebene Motor- und Mechanik-Vernichtungsmaschine eine schon existente Einheit


 -
die existiert schon, und läuft in Betrieb ca. 10 Jahre .
Oben sitz am Presse Motor , und Welle von Motor ist mit Welle /mit Schnecke verbindet und damit Werkzeug- Umform läuft je nach dem Links / rechts Richtung - nach oben und runter .
Wie genau ist diese Presse gebaut , könnte mir auch keiner erklären.

Was ich weiss nur, das Motor hat Leistung ca. 20 KW und in Schaltschrank sind zwei großere Leistung Schütze 36 KW eingebaut, und die schalten ganz schnel- links / rechts.

gruß waldy


----------



## waldy (30 April 2010)

> *Folgende 2 Benutzer sagen Danke zu PN/DP für den nützlichen Beitrag:* Blockmove (Gestern), Helmut_von_der_Reparatur (Gestern)


 - ich kann darüber nur lachen, die Geben Danke nur dafür, das Helmut will jede mal mich verarschen.
Helmut -du bist für mich Out.
Schreib besser in meine Themen keine Müll rein.

Also Leute, ich gehe davon das Sie sind hier doch Programmierer und können eventuel auch ein bischen Logish denken.

Dann bevor was machen - muss man noch erst mal selber nachdenken über Ihre Tat.

gruß waldy


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 April 2010)

waldy schrieb:


> - ich kann darüber nur lachen, die Geben Danke nur dafür, das Helmut will jede mal mich verarschen.
> Helmut -du bist für mich Out.
> Schreib besser in meine Themen keine Müll rein.
> 
> ...


 
So Waldy, 
ich will dich nicht verarschen, das wollen wir mal Feststellen.
Aber ich beobachte schon seit einiger Zeit deine Beiträge und
habe schon lange festgestellt, das du ein absoluter Lehrn-
verweigerer bist.
Das beste ist ja das du, auch auf meine Kosten eine Weiterbildung
machst und nach drei monaten alles wieder vergisst, wie du schon
selber in einen anderen Thread festgestellt hast.
Dann gehst du nicht zur Schule, weil dir dein Arm ein wenig weh tut
...Hallo geht es noch.
Für das nerven hier im Forum bist du ja wohl zuständig, was erwartest
du eigentlich wenn du dich an sachen dran wagst die nicht nur drei
nummern zu groß für dich sind.

Geh wieder Pflastersteine sotieren, das ist mein Tip für deine zukunft.


----------



## waldy (30 April 2010)

> nach drei monaten alles wieder vergisst


 - ich habe nicht vergessen alles, nur bischen, die Richtige Reihe.
Unsere Lehrer übrigens hat auhc manchmal F1 Taste Hilfe benutzt und in die Bücher nachgeschaut.

Wenn ich hatte nach Schule 3 Monate mit diese Sache nicht benutz - und habe da zwischen was anderes Intensiev gelernt - dann es könnte sein, das ich muss wieder in Bücher nachschauen, aber nur wegen kleinichkeit.

Weil wir haben es ( SPS und andere Sache ) gelernt für 6 Monaten - was Normaleweise lernt man in 2 Jahre.

Du hast wahrscheinlich auch nicht in Kopf Autoschilder von deinem ersten Auto.

gruß waldy


----------



## Astralavista (30 April 2010)

Ich habe in meiner beruflichen Karriere schon an bestimmt 50 Pressen eine Automation angebaut, und somit auch die Schaltpläne der bestehenden und teilweise über 30 Jahre alten Pressen studiert. Aber das ein 20kW Motor sekündlich umschaltet hab ich an noch keiner Presse gesehen (selbst an den russischen nicht) *ROFL*

Also ich glaub hier wollte dich einer in deiner eigenen Firma verarschen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 April 2010)

die Autoschilder von meinen Autos habe ich noch im Kopf
es waren nicht so viele.
Wenn du schon alles wieder vergessen hast schreibe es doch
nicht erst falsch ins forum, lese vorher.


----------



## PN/DP (30 April 2010)

*@waldy*



waldy schrieb:


> - ich habe nicht vergessen alles, nur bischen, die Richtige Reihe.


Dein Entwurf eines S7-Programms vor 3 Tagen enthält aber auch nach Deiner Überarbeitung noch über 50% Syntaxfehler.
Das ist nicht nur ein bischen.
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?p=257270



waldy schrieb:


> Unsere Lehrer übrigens hat auhc manchmal F1 Taste Hilfe benutzt und in die Bücher nachgeschaut.


Dein Lehrer wollte eben sicher sein, daß er Euch nichts ungenaues oder falsches beibringt. Der Lehrer muß exakt sein.
Die Online-Hilfe und Referenz-Handbücher zu benutzen ist keine Schande.
Besonders wenn man vielleicht mehr als 20 verschiedene SPS-Programmiersprachen beherrschen muß.
Und obwohl ich mich selbst als überdurchschnittlich guten SPS-Programmierer einschätze, benutze auch ich in meiner 
täglichen Arbeit sehr oft die F1-Taste.



waldy schrieb:


> Also Leute, ich gehe davon das Sie sind hier doch Programmierer und können eventuel auch ein bischen Logish denken.


Die Forums-Mitglieder, die Deine Darstellung des 20kW-Pressenmotors im Reversierbetrieb anzweifeln, tun dies gerade 
deshalb, weil sie viele Jahre Berufserfahrung haben und logisch denken können.
Und Deine sonstigen Forumsbeiträge der vergangenen Jahre machen Deine Aussagen nicht glaubwürdiger.



waldy schrieb:


> die existiert schon, und läuft in Betrieb ca. 10 Jahre .
> Oben sitz am Presse Motor , und Welle von Motor ist mit Welle /mit Schnecke verbindet und damit Werkzeug- Umform
> 
> läuft je nach dem Links / rechts Richtung - nach oben und runter .
> ...


Daß diese Presse tatsächlich so funktioniert, glaube ich erst, wenn ich es mit meinen eigenen Augen gesehen habe.

Gruß
Harald


----------



## Larry Laffer (30 April 2010)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Die Forums-Mitglieder, die Deine Darstellung des 20kW-Pressenmotors im Reversierbetrieb anzweifeln, tun dies gerade
> deshalb, weil sie viele Jahre Berufserfahrung haben und logisch denken können.
> Und *Deine sonstigen Forumsbeiträge der vergangenen Jahre machen Deine Aussagen nicht glaubwürdiger*.


 
*ACK*   dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen ...



PN/DP schrieb:


> Daß diese Presse tatsächlich so funktioniert, glaube ich erst, wenn ich es mit meinen eigenen Augen gesehen habe.


 
@Waldy:
das wäre jetzt deine Chance uns alle Lügen zu strafen. Mach doch mal ein Video davon oder wenigsten ein paar Bilder ... und dann sehen wir mal weiter ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## waldy (1 Mai 2010)

Hi,
Video darf ich nciht machen,
wer will kann in google über spiendelpresse mit direktem elektromotorischen Antrieb nachschauen:

http://books.google.de/books?id=tG2...ook_result&ct=result&resnum=2&ved=0CAoQ6AEwAQ#

gruß


----------



## diabolo150973 (1 Mai 2010)

Bevor Du mit dem Link hier auf die Kacke haust, guck Dir mal auf Seite 282 das zweite Wort im Textfeld (unten) an... 
Das, was Du da in der Firma stehen hast, ist eventuell ähnlich, aber rein Antriebstechnisch wesentlich ungesünder. Oder ist es so, wie im Text beschrieben (die kleineren Pressen) und ihr schmiedet bei Euch nur Bratpfannen ?

Gruß,

dia


----------



## waldy (1 Mai 2010)

Hi,
unsere Presse sieht ähnlich aus , wie auf dem Bild 23.8 Seite 281 .
Also, ich habe nur erzählt, was ich habe da gesehen und was ich weiss davon - was hat mir erklärt. Was wollen Sie von mir noch, oder was ist das Spruche - das ich Lüge ? 
Ersten Wann habe ich jemanden überhaupt gelogen hier in Forum ?
Das brauche ich nicht, hier zu lügen.
Bei Firma neben Presse steht Ofen, Stuck Metall wird bis ca. 800 Grad erwärmt und dann sofort wird in Presse gepresst .

waldy


----------



## Larry Laffer (1 Mai 2010)

Hallo Waldy,
ich muß gestehen, dass mir unbekannt war, dass eine solche Presse so schnell wird.
Aber zu deiner Frage : auf S.282 des verlinkten Beitrags steht deutlich geschrieben, dass sich diese Presse am wohlsten fühlen, wenn sie mit einem FU betrieben werden - also ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 Mai 2010)

waldy schrieb:


> Hi,
> unsere Presse sieht ähnlich aus , wie auf dem Bild 23.8 Seite 281 .
> Also, ich habe nur erzählt, was ich habe da gesehen und was ich weiss davon - was hat mir erklärt. Was wollen Sie von mir noch, oder was ist das Spruche - das ich Lüge ?
> Ersten Wann habe ich jemanden überhaupt gelogen hier in Forum ?
> ...


 
Waldy, 
hier hat dich niemand als Lügner hingestellt, ich habe noch mal Quer-
gelesen. Alle haben nur gesagt das sie sich nicht vorstellen können das
es so eine Presse gibt wie du sie beschrieben hast. Das liegt aber auch
daran das du nicht einmal eine vernünftige Beschreibung abliefern kannst.

Aber das Wort lüge ist natürlich gefallen, von LL.


Larry Laffer schrieb:


> @Waldy:
> *das wäre jetzt deine Chance uns alle Lügen zu strafen*. Mach doch mal ein Video davon oder wenigsten ein paar Bilder ... und dann sehen wir mal weiter ...


 
Waldy, das ist eine Deutsche Redewendung, die nichts anderes aussagt
wie "etwas wiederlegen / oder richtig stellen". Diese Redewendung soll
nicht zum Ausdruck bringen das du ein Lügner bist.

Wenn du das so verstanden hast frage einfach nach und behaupte nicht
jemand hat dich beleidigt und schon garnicht Larry Laffer, der mit seinen
Ausführungen immer sehr freundlich, ausführlich und sachlich ist.


----------



## waldy (1 Mai 2010)

Hi,
OK Helmut das ist schon Gut,
na ja, manchmal ich bin auhc bischen Impulsiv - meine Nachteile .

Auf jeden Fall ist schon alles geklert wurde und ist schon alles Gut.

Schönes Wochenende für alle 

gruß waldy


----------



## Ludewig (1 Mai 2010)

Der Hersteller Lasco hat doch ein wunderschönes und beeindruckendes Video auf seiner Homepage.


----------



## diabolo150973 (1 Mai 2010)

Ludewig schrieb:


> Der Hersteller Lasco hat doch ein wunderschönes und beeindruckendes Video auf seiner Homepage.



Was mich da am meisten beeindruckt ist das Arbeitstempo der Spindelpresse im Video. Ca. 1-2x pro Minute!

Ich hoffe, wir reden von der Selben...äh...Gleichen...ich werd's nie lernen...

Gruß,

dia


----------



## Larry Laffer (1 Mai 2010)

@Dia:
die Gleiche heißt : eine die der Vorgabe gleicht ...
die Selbe heißt : genau die und keine andere ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## Ludewig (2 Mai 2010)

von wegen _beeindruckend_: Ich wusste bisher nicht, dass man mit "*ein*mal auf so'ne Stange hauen" nicht 'mal die Zähne mehr nachschleifen muss. Ob das stimmt? 

Ich hab in den letzten Tagen noch mit meinem Söhnchen die "Sendung mit der Maus" zur Fertigung von einfachen Hämmern verfolgt. Die brauchten nach dem Schmieden (mit >= 4 Schlägen) noch mindestens 6 Bearbeitungsschritte, bevor man das Teil irgendwie einsetzen konnte, ohne sich an einem Grat zu verletzen.


----------

